# FiiO E7 Speculation Thread



## andyreynold

You can't deny it... Head-Fiers love FiiO. Their first two portable attemps have been amazing. Cheap, and a wonderful introductions for those looking to get into amps but can't spend too much. The news of their desktop amp, the FiiO E7 coming out is really wonderful. I thought I'd create this thread ahead of time so we can post feature requests!


----------



## qusp

LOL fiio desktop; I thought the whole point of the fiio was the tiny size; not really the SQ, thats certainly how I saw it.


----------



## ClieOS

E1 and E7 is getting finalized as we speak. Though I am not in liberty to discuss any detail, I think it is safe to say that those who enjoy the E5 will definitely love the upcoming E1 and E7. I guess you guys will just have to wait a little bit longer for the official announcement


----------



## tstarn06

Looking forward to the E1, since I am shedding some of my gear but would like an inexpensive portable if I decide to sell the T4.


----------



## K_19

Just a guess, but I'd guess an E7 would be upto about T4 in terms of sound quality while maintaining the form factor and maybe slightly higher price. If they can better them, then that'd be quite a feat.


----------



## Robisan

Would love to see them marry the E5 and the Sansa Clip into one compact unit... 

 ...Adding, Fiio has clearly shown that better amplification can be easily and economically housed within reasonably-sized portable players. Hopefully someone (Fiio? Sansa? Sony? Head Direct?) will produce a high quality player with a E5-type amp onboard.


----------



## spookygonk

_/ subscribes to thread._

 What's the (alleged) difference between the E1 & E7, one a(nother) portable and one a desktop?


----------



## yugiyao

wow...interesting
 hoping it will available soon.


----------



## buddhashenglong

Oil the Hype machine.


----------



## yeahx

Probably close to or better than that little iQube amp I hear about and sold for $50.


----------



## charlie0904

sansa and E7?????


----------



## GLdgShDjKsHT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yeahx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably close to or better than that little iQube amp I hear about and sold for $50._

 








 whaaaattt???
 iqube is way better than any fiio amp ... 
 anyway i don't think it'll compete with the pico slim


----------



## userlander

Desktop FiiO sounds like a fail. :-o


----------



## Baines93

Can we make it "The E1 and E7 Speculation Thread" by any chance?


----------



## .coco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *userlander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Desktop FiiO sounds like a fail. :-o_

 

F-


----------



## chews89

Hmm I wonder why Fiio are skipping all the even numbers. There're E1, E3, E5 and E7? But no E2, E4, E6? 

 Clieos, is there any rough idea of when they will be announced? Like say 2-3 months? Or more like a 6 month wait?


----------



## ClieOS

I think E1 and E7 were originally scheduled for June or July release, but I can't be sure. AFAIK, there isn't any firm release date yet.


----------



## cLy_eVo

so E1 would be better than E5? And i wonder E7 will have changeble opamps and be better than crossroad edge.... For now i'm holding my trigger for a comparison between crossroad edge and E7. DAC is also a big plus!


----------



## jjsoviet

Can you guys tell me the difference between E1 and E7? The E7 is rigged to be a desktop amp (maybe much smaller) and the E1 is what, another portable amplifier?


----------



## ClieOS

As said before, E7 has a build in USB-DAC that can be used with PC as desktop amp or DAP as portable amp.

 As for E1, if you read Chinese and visited FiiO forum, then you can probably guess this much out: It is a portable amp designed for iPod user.


----------



## jjsoviet

Ooh, nice. I recently purchased a Fiio E5 and I love it. Really did well on my HD 555's. I hope the E7 and E1 will do better!


----------



## nsx_23

I wouldn't mind a DAC + amp with E5 form factor.


----------



## goody

Fiio E7 sounds like something i could get


----------



## PianistOne111

Quote:


 Desktop FiiO sounds like a fail. :-o 
 

Nothing limits FiiO to small portable stuff. And if I'm understanding this right, E7 is still a small portable thing, only with a DAC and USB interface.

 ClieOS, can you link to the FiiO forum?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PianistOne111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ClieOS, can you link to the FiiO forum?_

 

Sure, but the info is scattered over several threads.

JAMES·¢µÄ×î½ü·É°ÁÐÂ²úÆ·ÉÏÊÐÊ±¼ä£¬S5ÔÚ5ÔÂ³ö - ·É°Áµç×ÓÂÛÌ³ - Powered By BBSXP
·É°ÁÓÐÃ»ÓÐ×ö¸ß¶Ë¶ú·ÅµÄ¼Æ»® - ·É°Áµç×ÓÂÛÌ³ - Powered By BBSXP
¸øË®¹û×öµÄ×¨ÃÅ2·¿ÓÐÏûÏ¢ÁËÃ» - ·É°Áµç×ÓÂÛÌ³ - Powered By BBSXP


----------



## ulsanman

Innovation and customer satisfaction, you have to go to China for these it seems!!


----------



## PianistOne111

Thanks.
 I'd also like to say that I don't think FiiO should overemphasize portability. Does the E7 sacrifice sound quality for portability?


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PianistOne111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the E7 sacrifice sound quality for portability?_

 

I really don't think anyone knows at this point. Pricing has not been revealed, so its hard to say whether fiio intends to continue its pricing strategy (e.g. 75% of the sq at 25% of the cost) with the E7 or whether they intend to compete directly with the higher-priced stuff with the E7. If the E7 is inline with the E3/E5, then it will most likely be more portable and not sound as good as some of the other amp/dacs. Just my $.02.


----------



## ClieOS

There is no doubt that FiiO is targeting the low end market now, same goes for E1 and E7. If you want better quality, there are more expensive choice out there but that is not what FiiO is. They are intentionally trying to stay as low end as possibility while still maintaining good, practical functionality in their products. They are not trying to be or beat Headamp or RSA. At this point, I think FiiO main business strategy is to make sub US$100 products that non-audiophiles will find useful. That said, don't expect E7 to out class Pico or Mustang as that will never happen.

 James (FiiO manager) once told me that they are selling thousands of E5 monthly all over the world. I don't think any other amp producing company is capable of matching that kind of number, which also means there are probably a lot more consumer that go beyond the more demanding amp users here at Head-fi.


----------



## tenzip

But FiiO are producing a 'gateway drug' so to speak. Some people will realize that the headphones they use sound better with more power driving them, and then they'll start looking for the next step.

 And then they become one of us, and we can say to them: "Sorry about your wallet!"


----------



## charlie0904

i was about to get E5 for my clip but hoping to try out E1.

 the wait is really long......


----------



## T.IIZUKA

I own Fiio E3 and E5. 
 It satisfies it with the product. 
 A new product is the enjoyment.


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't mind a DAC + amp with E5 form factor._

 


 There is one already..It's called a shuffle LOL


----------



## cLy_eVo

thats DAP + amp dude


----------



## boomy3555

A shuffle is a DAP..... File storage + DAC (Digital to analog converter)+ Amp(amplifier) = DAP (Digtal Audio Player) , But I was just funnin anyway

 Cheers


----------



## Mr C

I'll be in Shanghai from the 30th of june till the 25th of july.
 So who knows, I might bring back an E7 and post a review of it.


----------



## blawhh

@Mr C I live in Shanghai full time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG when are the FiiO e1 and e7 coming out 0.o


----------



## Mr C

Nice, any nice audio store in shanghai I should check out?


----------



## ClieOS

Yuin's HQ is located in ShangHai, but FiiO is in Guangzhou.


----------



## blawhh

@Mr C You cant really get anything in Shanghai because its extremely overpriced... Most people just order from Taobao(Chinese ebay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I suppose you could get something shipped to you. I just bought an e5 for 16 usd
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad E7 and E1 coming out soon haha I just couldnt wait


 Anyone in Shanghai that know any stores?


----------



## blawhh

I also cant seem to find any information on Yuin's HQ in Shanghai there seems to be no information posted on it... I still am trying to test their earphones out...


----------



## Darkchaser

Really looking forward to E1 / E7, especially E1 with its iPod-specific properties. I'm just curious to see how they implement it. Right now I'm imagining an amp that connects directly to the iPod's line out, kinda like the battery packs available for iPhone/iPod Touch now. 

 July soon...hope to see some preview shots


----------



## david1978jp

According to James, E7 will have OLED, volume adjustments 64 level.

 Link to Fiio forum
¸ÕÈëE5Ê¹ÓÃ¸ÐÊÜ£¬Çë½ÌÁ½¸öÎÊÌâ - ·É°Áµç×ÓÂÛÌ³ - Powered By BBSXP


----------



## Darkchaser

Interesting, OLED display doesn't really sound like budget though....


----------



## blawhh

:O OLED... seems like it would be pretty high end?


----------



## ClieOS

Don't worry. Last I heard, E7 will be cheaper than any AMP+DAC in the market.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *david1978jp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to James, E7 will have OLED, volume adjustments 64 level._

 

BTW, The 64 steps in volume adjustment is referring to the newer batch of E5, not E7.


----------



## blawhh

Will it be a extreme budget amp like the e5? Or will it be higher end? closer to 100 usd?


----------



## blawhh

Also, what would the sound be comparable to? I wouldnt want something that doesnt do very much like the e5!


----------



## ClieOS

You want it cheap and do many things? That's a bit of a tall order, won't you say? It is a budget amp+dac in the amp+dac market just as E5 as a budget amp in the portable amp market. It will do its job for what the price worths, but don't try to convince yourself or let other convince you that it will beat Pico or P51 - no way, no how.


----------



## ABathingApe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tenzip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But FiiO are producing a 'gateway drug' so to speak. Some people will realize that the headphones they use sound better with more power driving them, and then they'll start looking for the next step.

 And then they become one of us, and we can say to them: "Sorry about your wallet!"_

 

lol, I totally agree.


----------



## ljokerl

So... what's the cheapest Amp+Dac currently on the market? That way we could have _some_ idea of the price cap.


----------



## boomy3555

Nuforce Icon Mobile 100.00 USD


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nuforce Icon Mobile 100.00 USD_

 

Oh yeah, knew that. I meant something cheaper. This just sets the E7 at $99.99 max (still quite a bit for a Fiio product imo).


----------



## TobaccoRoad

I say keep the old FiiO and save the money for a decent amp.


----------



## blawhh

yea thats what i meant i hope its not around $100 unless it sounds better than the not that good nuforce


----------



## RedSky0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure, but the info is scattered over several threads.

JAMES·¢µÄ×î½ü·É°ÁÐÂ²úÆ·ÉÏÊÐÊ±¼ä£¬S5ÔÚ5ÔÂ³ö - ·É°Áµç×ÓÂÛÌ³ - Powered By BBSXP
·É°ÁÓÐÃ»ÓÐ×ö¸ß¶Ë¶ú·ÅµÄ¼Æ»® - ·É°Áµç×ÓÂÛÌ³ - Powered By BBSXP
¸øË®¹û×öµÄ×¨ÃÅ2·¿ÓÐÏûÏ¢ÁËÃ» - ·É°Áµç×ÓÂÛÌ³ - Powered By BBSXP_

 

Google translations:

Google Translate

Google Translate

Google Translate

Google Translate

 Eh, doesn't really help. Clearly some of it is sometimes hilariously lost in translation ^_^


----------



## blawhh

find someone who can read chinese to translate it


----------



## ClieOS

First, it will not be the same or around $100. It will be noticeably cheaper, but not to a point that it will only cost $5 or $10 more than E5. I am not allow to tell you the actual estimated sell price, but you can make logical guess yourself.

 Second, you won't find more info from those link then what have been posted in this thread. Allow me to recap:

 E1 - portable amp, very small, iPod specific with an unique design.
 E7 - AMP+DAC, cheaper than the competitors, OLED screen, small, dock-able, meant to be an upgrade for notebook user but still usable with DAP.


----------



## blawhh

wow thanks I just bought my E5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any dates you would like to share?


----------



## Kpalsm

I'd guess the E7 will probably sell between $30 and $40, let's call it $35 USD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the E1, maybe about the same price as the E5, or a little more expensive (if it's an improved design; I would imagine it would be) so like $$25 USD?


----------



## blawhh

I hope so... hope its not more than $60


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_E7 - AMP+DAC, cheaper than the competitors, *OLED screen*, small, *dock-able*, meant to be an upgrade for notebook user but still usable with DAP._

 

Can you elaborate on these features? I mean, what would the screen display? And dockable? to/with what?


----------



## blawhh

im guessing the OLED screen would display the volume and dock would be for using the line out of an ipod (the dock)


----------



## ClieOS

I am not trying to be secretive but I have agreed not to share any information unless they have been previously released. All I can say is, it is not difficult to figure out the possibility of the design from the info we discussed here.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Well, I appreciate what you've brought to the conversation. I'm just curious like everyone else following the thread. 

 Seems a little overkill to include a display solely for the volume, and even if it indicates which input is being used for the DAC.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Will the E1 be more of a features than a SQ upgrade from the E5? It is just I will be getting an E5 next week for a long trip with my ipod classic.


----------



## blawhh

maybe select different sources?


----------



## cLy_eVo

i think he meant E7 can be docked into a dock that is connected to desktop pc usb. I dont see the point since u can just plug the usb into laptop directly. Maybe the dock are meant for DESKTOP pc. But well that just add to cost of production. Same goes for OLED. Some might like it... no harm in that. As long as the SQ is improved. Especially hiss issues....


----------



## Prog Rock Man

I got the E5 anyway for £14 and a LOD for £20, which makes a huge difference to improving the SQ. I get very minor hiss if I turn the volume up to maximum.


----------



## supern0va

I think its quite clear E7 is a direct competitor to NuForce Icon Mobile.
 Just a quick Qn for anyone who knows: will E7 be roughly the same size or smaller? The dock idea ClieOS mentioned earlier seems to suggest that the device is quite big?

 Any comments? Thanks.


----------



## nders

the inclusion of OLED screen actually made me jizzed 'cause I always thought FiiO is more on the entry level side, and OLED is quite high end in the screen department.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think E1 and E7 were originally scheduled for June or July release, but I can't be sure. AFAIK, there isn't any firm release date yet._

 

So any updates on a release or pricing? Can't wait to try the E7 out!


----------



## ClieOS

I haven't heard any update from FiiO yet, so I am waiting too.


----------



## rebski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't heard any update from FiiO yet, so I am waiting too._

 

ClieOS, now that you have Fiio’s ear, would they consider it to be worth their while to make a DAP incorporating the E7 Amp/DAC. 

 This would be similar in concept to the HiFiMan 801 though not as ambitious in intent and priced to Fiio’s scale?

 If Fiio can make an inexpensive amp that works magic with a Sansa Clip and RE0 then imagine what they could do if they built a DAP around an E7? 

 Failing which, then would they consider making a basic DAP with just a line out, no gain, and we can choose whichever amp we want (probably a Fiio) to pair it. Since the E7 will accept a digital input then maybe there should be two outputs on the DAP, one digital and one normal.


----------



## ClieOS

rebski, I believe FiiO already has some kind of plan similar to what you have proposed. They already make MP3 speaker combo for a while now, so taking it to the next level shouldn't be too difficult. However, it is just one of the plan on their road map, nothing is 100% certain at the moment.


----------



## rebski

Hi ClieOS, I hope that the success of their headphone amps encourages Fiio to assess that there is a worthwhile market for such products.

 The fact that they have plans on their road map is about as optimistic as we can get. 

 Fiio must be very gratified by the overwhelmingly favourable reception that has greeted the E3 and E5.


----------



## captian73

I love Fiio amps. It's good start. you could do worse, you could buy a boostaroo amp instead.


----------



## ljokerl

Speculation no more (for anyone subscribed)


----------



## bhansen

Will the FiiO E7 work with the Cowon S9 player?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhansen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will the FiiO E7 work with the Cowon S9 player?_

 

Sure, why not? E7 can take any source with an analog-out (such as line-out and headphone-out) via its 3.5mm jack. For more update, check out the link |joker| posted.


----------



## bhansen

Okay, thank you. I maybe should have reworded my post though. Will it sound better than unamped with the Cowon S9 player? I have heard that since the Cowon uses headphone-out, when an amp is used it uses the amp built into the player as well and can actually make the sound much worse... what do you think?


----------



## sadata

FiiO E7 Operation Video


----------

